# Rohloff + Rotor Cranks



## brodielibido (Jul 5, 2008)

I am planning on putting together a dream build of sorts in the near future. 99% sure I'd like a Rohloff hub, but know very little about the Rotor cranks. Would i be able to run the rotor cranks with the Rohloff hub? Any inconveniences to this?

Thanks alot
Mike


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Rotor cranks shouldn't be an issue if used as a single speed crankset. They don't do anything to the gear ratio and that's the only thing that Rohloff are sensitive too. You can even use the Rohloff with the Schlumpf 2 speed cranks if you keep the gear range within the torque multiplication limits of the Rohloff hub.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I suggest emailing Rotor and asking if their singlespeed cranks' chainline can be bumped out to meet the Speedhub @ 54mm. They list theirs at 50mm, which is workable, but not ideal.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Or if you can bolt the chainring you want to use on in the big ring position.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

*Got them both*

I used rotor cranks for 2 1/2 yrs now and have them on both of my bikes along with a Rohloff hub on my mountain bike.:thumbsup: Its a great combo.


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

I use both as well but for very different reasons, being an amputee I find the RotoR to be a complete godsend.

The only problem I've had with the RotoR is the weather sealing, which for UK is terrible and needs stripping/cleaning/greasing once a month and I've still had one worn main bearing replaced and those on the arms need doing now as well.

Anyway, here's mine. It also has a bashring on it now.


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

*That's one...*

of the sexiest bikes I've seen in this board, 1LegRikk.

How do you like the Pace frame so far? I haven't had the chance to ride/review that bike at all, though I've always wanted to  Perhaps the next time I visit your country?

Many thanks for the pictures!


----------



## 1LegRikk (Apr 7, 2007)

seis66 said:


> of the sexiest bikes I've seen in this board, 1LegRikk.!


Thank you :blush:

After a lot of problems getting it then it being delivered with a bent mech hanger I've got nothing but praise. It's far more bike than I'll ever use.
The suspension is outstanding, very plush when it needs to be yet stiff and responsive and the fox 36 rc2's match it very well.

Always welcome to come and play


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

One beauty of the RotoR cranks is that you can tune the chainline by threading the BB in or out.

Be sure to get the lock ring for the drive side to help it stay put - I run my RotoR on a fixed gear bike, and it would not stay put until I got the lock ring.

Only disadvantage is lack of chainrings. 34t ramped is the one you get. 110mm bcd 4 bolt is unique to RotoR (that's the MTB version - don't recall the proprietary road bcd).

I did get Tomicogs to make me a 34t 110 bcd 4 bolt (stainless steel, no ramps) but I still need to file the clearance for the RotoR links.

Install! Enjoy!


----------

